# Anyone ever ordered from "Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish"?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm planning on buying some mbuna and have been looking at cichlaholic/captain cichlids but have noticed that an american company Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish has a waaaaay better selection with much better prices and ship to Vancouver (or to Seattle, which they suggest so you likely don't have to pay tax/save on shipping) so I was wondering if anyone has ordered from them before or ordered from another american company and either shipped them to Vancouver or shipped them somewhere in the States and drove them across the border. I've read the bringing the fish from the states article so am more curious for people who have driven them across the border from picking them up in the states and then if anyone has actually ordered from Dave's before. If it looks easy enough I may end up doing an order/group order from them.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you do a group order I would consider a dozen of the Nerite snails, depending on what my share of the shipping came to.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

They have a few Im interested in. Ive been wanting to do a group order from somewhere with nice Africans. Keep me posted


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im really like there fish list any word on shipping?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shipping to the border and driving back will be by far cheaper than shipping it all the way home. Just from my own personal experience. If they ship UPS, you can get them to hold it at the depot for pickup.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

it does not talk about out of country orders have you emailed?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I have ordered from wet spot tropicals and zipped across the border to pick them up.
Highly recommend them


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

does shipping work I have never bought shipped fish a have always been afraid they would end up dead on arrival.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I emailed about getting some Nerite snails. He said he can send fish to Canada, but not invertebrates. No mention on price.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I did e-mail Dave and he said that he can ship to Canada (YVR) for about $155 + whatever the duty on the fish would be, can ship to Seattle with SouthWest Airlines for about $55 without duty, or can ship with FedEx to Bellingham and that would be priced based on weight.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Steve said:


> I did e-mail Dave and he said that he can ship to Canada (YVR) for about $155 + whatever the duty on the fish would be, can ship to Seattle with SouthWest Airlines for about $55 without duty, or can ship with FedEx to Bellingham and that would be priced based on weight.


If the order is big enough they should ship here for free. From the looks of it a $700 + group order seems possible. Ill Pm you


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

im sure I could drop 100


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like shipping to Vancouver regardless of purchase size will be between $130-155 and he only discounts American shipping. Once I get confirmation of the shipping price I will make a group buy thread in the Cichlid section (hopefully tomorrow).


----------

